
Show HN: Founder's Mastermind Segmented by MRR - manceraio
https://tuemilio.com/founders-mastermind
======
throw03172019
10k MRR grouped with 100k and 1M ARR seems odd. Is that just because they are
more rare and you don’t want groups with 1 User in them?

~~~
manceraio
I have the same question. I need to collect some data to make a proper
segmentation. This is the firstshot.

------
qnsi
Very interesting idea.

Is this going to be one big group for each segment or separated into even
smaller groups?

What kind of medium will be used to communicate? Slack?

~~~
manceraio
I am surveying these questions. Groups will be probably max 10 people and in
Private Telegram groups.

